# Transfers on Leather



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

Has anyone done this?If not how would one going about putting design on leather such as jacket?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

It can be done with a laser printer with transfer paper. Don't know how durable the print is.

Have a look here. The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Product Applications

Jim


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is magictouch uk the same company as magictouchusa.com ? seems to be but some of the products aren't the same while others are.
And is the A-Pad or softpad different then a teflon sheet ? can a teflon be used where they call for the softpad/a pad.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

I have used a thermoflex type cut transfer designed for use on Nylon. I worked really well on the hairdresser capes that we did.

It said it's for use on leather as well, though I haven't tried it yet. If it works similar to when on nylon, it should be pretty effective.


----------

